# Crystal: invisible wood one mile below Marble



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*bogan canyon wood*

Ran the crystal at 1100 cfs and you can lean back and bop over the tree 1 mile below Marble. As stated though, you won't see the tree until almost on top of it. You can run right and skip over the remaing part of tree. Have fun.


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

*Crysta; Hazzard*



I rafted Marvle to Redstone..yesterday..went right over it no problem..


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

*Invis wood*

Marble that is


----------

